# Turbo's for R33 GTR



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

As titled want a good upgrade to standards with steel internals so -5s or -9s looking for capability 600+ at the engine.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Try Mark @ MGT or use Midland Turbo /Owens Developments to refresh your units .

For 600 I'd opt for the 2860-5 Turbos , I have upgraded to those and they are V good indeed, Ball Bearing cores spool up earlier than the stock units did, despite being a larger turbo


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Cheers for the info, I've already rebuilt my standards using steel internals & they're maxed out. Looking for the next jump really, I'm struggling to find -5s at the moment so I'll give mgt a call see what they got. I've got all the supporting air, fuel, management & engine mods ***x1f603;


----------

